# Fall Guy



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

God's paintbrush is busy this time of year. His canvas, the river bottoms and wooded lands, displays colors and textures only seen in the fall. Autumns landscapes steal your breath away as fire red cypress trees stand like uniformed soldiers, guarding the precious waters of our Central Texas rivers. And the fishing ain't bad either.

I am a fall guy. September through December, when the weather cools down, produces some of the best fishing of the year. This past week, I managed to get in a three hour paddle on the San Marcos river, just up from Staples. The sunfish smashed the dropper nymph, dangling from the hook of Miss Prissy. Time and time again, eager sunfish and Rio Grande cichlids gulped down the little #12 fly as it drifted by. These fish match the fall colors of the trees lining the river banks. Simply beautiful.

And the bass . . . . . they are still hitting poppers. Mid river structure will produce the most fish. Toss the popper down stream from exposed tree tops and logs. Gulp and slurp the poppers upstream, pausing for a few seconds at a time. The fish tend to be hanging deeper this time of year, but will come to the top with explosive strikes. Make sure you have fresh batteries in your pacemaker . . . . this can get exciting! 

Gonna try to get in one more trip before Thanksgiving. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

*flyfishingmike*

I look foward to reading your post every time i log on. Do u know what I can catch on the fly around Victoria as far as the guadalupe goes???? Only fished it for cats when I was. Younger. Thanks for your report.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree...always look forward to your posts, Mike!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, the pan fish have been hitting hard lately. I was using my extendo panfish pole a few days ago in Sewell park and caught a half dozen eating sized fish. Also been having some big cats hitting bait. They really like this time of year.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

The color of that one bass is cool, nice catch.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> The color of that one bass is cool, nice catch.


X2


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I assume you are referring to the Guadalupe bass. It was a brute. Smashed the popper on the seam of a current running next to a log in the bend of the river. Tried to take me into the current . . . . under the log . . . . you get the idea. He is still there waiting for the next time.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

I am relatively new to fly fishing...love your posts/pics. I fish Canyon four or five weekends a year and Guadalupe and Smallmouth are the favorite catches. Mostly we catch Largemouth on the lake(plastics t/r rig). This winter/spring we plan to spend some time on the river without taking the Ranger bass boat. The peace and quiet of the Guad. in the cooler months has alot of appeal. It wouldn't bother me if some the tubers went somewhere else to....party.


----------

